# Mallard Drake



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

I had done this one just as a burning without coloring several years ago . This time I tried it with some coloring .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great coloring, Bill.

What did you use?


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Great coloring, Bill.
> 
> What did you use?


Oil Pencils


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done Bill...

Have you tried working in 3d?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Bill.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Nicely done Bill...
> 
> Have you tried working in 3d?


No , I haven't .
Have you ? I would like to see some.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Are those hitch-hikers in the back ground ? Or are they sitting on reeds as the duck goes by ?


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I certainly admire people that are gifted with the kind of talent that it takes to do the kind of work that you have done with mallard. Good for you.

Jerry


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

beemor said:


> Are those hitch-hikers in the back ground ? Or are they sitting on reeds as the duck goes by ?


They are reeds /bulrush's ? that are going to seed with the way the little flowers come out of them .


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

williamyoung said:


> No , I haven't .
> Have you ? I would like to see some.



are you kidding? *LOL* I have a hard enough time just doing lettering. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

williamyoung said:


> They are reeds /bulrush's ? that are going to seed with the way the little flowers come out of them .


Guess it's time to get the eyes checked! They looked like little critters to me. haha


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks great, very well crafted. Great design and the colors made it more realistic. Great job!


----------



## dml79 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice work !


----------



## blumutt58 (Jul 29, 2015)

really cool, great composition!


----------

